# lad in the gym



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

there is a lad in the gym and when he is doing the weights ( appart from making a noise every lift no matter what the weight ) he doesn't do the full motion.

For example Incline bench press he does not lower the weights any more than 6 inch above his head and the tricep press, his hands only move 15 degrees.

will he still be able to build muscle?

he is lifting more than me but not propperly.

is it better to stay with good form or follow like a sheep?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

stay with good form, the only thing this guy is working is his ego.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

2 WORDS fcuk him keep doin what your doin mate :thumb :full ROM is always the way forward


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

half assed reps give half assed results


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

stretch and squeeze has always been my moto full range all the way hes likely to end up injured


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

FORM FORM FORM FORM FORM AND DID I SAY FORM !

Its THE most important thing in my opinion having done it wrong for nearly ten das*ard years !!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Lol sounds like a **** 

My dad was on about some bloke going mental with a dumbel proper swinging it round, all he acheived was to look like a massive tw4t


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

its comical. all you hear is pist* pist* pist* pist*.


----------



## Jayy (Jan 5, 2008)

These is one in my gym and when he is doing the lat pulldowns, when he gets towards the bottom, he almost horizontal. Didn't have the heart to comment and just carried on.


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

guy in my gym makes alot of noise like this but he's alright, lots of steroid bois in my gym do half form even though they know proper form is full range of motion etc..., the naturals in the gym that do halfs just aint got a clue what they is ****ing doing, dont worry bout that guy though do whatever form works for YOU. But i would suggest a thorough warm up, slow and controlled form(especially on the negative phase) and also full ROM


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i could possibly say partial reps on inclines may be due to a shoulder problem however this would be severe enough a problem to quit lifting altogether

sounds like a penis


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

Need-valid-info said:


> i would suggest a thorough warm up, slow and controlled form(especially on the negative phase) and also full ROM


i ALWAYS warm up


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

good 4 u


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

ive seen some big kids at my gym doing what i would call half reps. only working in the 50% or what i woud call my full motion.


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

u will see loads of people who train like that. they r training their egos rather than their muscles & will say to others i'm lifting this much or that much but in reality they r only doing part of the exercise. they see some of the pros training like that not realizing that what they need to stimulate growth is different to the rest of us. they might have been training for 15-20 years & the chances r they did full ROM to get that big...

Dorian Yates is good example of how successful u can be using a full ROM & if it was good enough for him its good enough for us.


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

Partial/cheated reps certainly play a part in muscular development, but they must be used wisely.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Full ROM. Recruitment of more muscle fibres = More muscles worked = More muscle.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i know a guy that when benching only lifts it about 4 inches from his chest (from chest up) and has the biggest chest i have ever seen, i have seen him rep 5 plates aside too


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

i see loads of people in the gym with terrible form even though they look like theyve been going for some time, i like to stick with slow precise form if i cant keep form i end the set and possibly lower the weight.

i was thinking of taking a video of this one guy who moves his whole body when on the pec dec, dip machine and the lat pulldown and putting it up here just to show id have to be pretty sneaky with my phone though


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

/\ i was thinking of doing something like that. would make you all laugh. /\

this bloke is the same with the bench press. cant be coming down any lower than 10 inch from his chest.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

There is a place for partials but I normally do full movement but never lock out my elbows, but just move to were I feel the muscle contract thus not putting presure on my joints and keeping the muscle working throughout the set..


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

i nearly always use partial reps @ some point in my workout

its the momentum swingers that make me laugh

I think partial and from both have there place but control is everything


----------



## KINGKONG24 (Mar 27, 2009)

f*** him, worry about what your doing.


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

i do. thats why im worrying about wether im wasting MY time doing it wrong/right


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

do you realy need an answer?


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

My mate always says "leave your ego at the door". Just carry on with your lifting with good form and dont worry bout what others are lifting. Theres a lot of lil twigs down my gym lifting the same weight as me but not properly, so obviously their not getting any bigger. Some people are all about bragging how much they can lift , so when someone tells me i take it with a pinch of salt and believe it when i see it.


----------

